# Illamasqua Generation Q Collection



## singer82 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Generation Q is a celebration of beauty. Ageless, and without limits or restrictions. It’s our declaration to the world that beauty is inclusive, not exclusive. In fact, Generation Q is a clear message to everybody, everywhere that beauty is not young, old, black, white, male or female, but anything, everything and everyone. If you’re someone who does not want age to define them, don’t want to blend in and fade away, you are Generation Q.*

  	I am so excited for this collection! I've passed on some MAC collections, and am on a pass (except Marylin) until the holiday collection to save up for this. I love the concept so much!

  	Here's the colour story and the promo images... I highlighted my for sure's in red.

*Palettes* ($42.50 / £34.00)


 *Complement Palette: Powder Eye Shadow in Slink (Soft champagne, shimmer finish), New Liquid Metal in Focus (Cool brown metal, metallic cream), Powder Eye Shadow in Forgiveness (Rich chocolate plum, matt finish) and New Pressed Pure Pigment in Queen of the Night (Blackened plum, shimmer finish)* 
 Empower Palette: Powder Eye Shadow in Blink (Neutral flesh tone, matt finish), Powder Eye Shadow in Synth (Iridescent pale pink, shimmer finish), New Pressed Pure Pigment in Fervent (Reddish/blue/brown/green, shimmer finish) and New Liquid Metal in Slick (Anthracite metal, shimmer finish)- I love this one too but cant afford both 
 
*Precision Ink* ($27.50 / £17.00)


 *Wisdom: Antiqued gold (New)* 
 
*Lipstick* ($22.00 / £15.50)


 Underworld: Blueberry violet shimmer (Permanent) - I want this lippy! It's gorgeous. But its perm so I might pass 
 *Magnetism: Deep raspberry pink (New)* 
 
*Intense Lipgloss* ($20.00 / £13.00)


 *Opulent: Rainbow beige (New)* 
 *Boost: Blueberry violet (New) - *I'll probably back this baby up! The swatches look AMAZING 
 
*Gleam* ($tba / £18.00) (New)
_Lightweight compact highlighter, iridescent formulation lifts and highlights wherever applied_

*Powder Blushers* ($24.00 / £18.00)


 Sophie: Golden coral shimmer (New)- My list is pretty big so I dont know if I can afford this 
 Allure: Dusky rose pink shimmer (New) 
 
*Nail Varnishes* ($14.00 / £13.50)


 Creator: Magical black (New) 	
 *Charisma: Deep raspberry pink (New)*


----------



## singer82 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's some swatches...  http://www.swatchandlearn.com/illamasqua-charisma-swatches-review/ - the Charisma polish. Absolutely gorgeous!   http://www.wiseshe.com/2012/08/illamasqua-lipstick-magnetism-review-swatches-fotd.html - Magnetism lipstick  http://www.wiseshe.com/2012/08/illamasqua-complement-palette-review-swatches-eotd.html - Compliment quad   http://www.makeup4all.com/illamasqua-generation-q-makeup-collection-preview-and-swatches/ - Wisdom liner (beautiful!), Boost  gloss (love this!!!!! Probably will be backing this up), and Allure blush.   http://www.karlapowell.co.uk/ - Empower quad


----------



## singer82 (Aug 23, 2012)

I realized that I have colors simular to ones in the Empower Quad. I mostly wanted Empower cause of Fervent, but its a perm pigment so I'll just get that. I have enough shimmery pinks and the gunmetal color looks simular to MUFE #1 aqua cream. So I think I'll go with Complement Quad now.


----------



## tats (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for creating this thread and for the links 
  	I passed MAC Style Seeker for this collection (or I will pass when it's here)
  	This collection is fantastic, can't wait to get my hands on some of the products.

  	I will definitely get:
  	- Empower quad
  	- Opulent lip gloss
  	- Allure blush

  	Maybe:
  	- Complement quad
  	- Magnetism lipstick
  	- Boost lip gloss

  	Not sure about Sophie blush, depends on how it compares to NARS Torrid that I already own


----------



## singer82 (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's from Illamasqua's facebook...http://www.facebook.com/#!/illamasqua
  	It's Magnetism with Boost over it. Makes me really excited to get them!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2012)

LOve the idea of this collex...  targeted toward older women of all races...  except who is representing the Latina women?   IJS, not picking a fight.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 24, 2012)

Hot diggity!!! Thank you Singer82! I can't wait to get my hands on these.


----------



## Genn (Aug 24, 2012)

I want the complement quad. I have to go a low buy for lip products right now. I thought I was safe until Marilyn. guess not.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just noticed the liner is $27! Anybody know a dupe cause it's so gosh darn pretty not to get, but $27 :shock:


----------



## tats (Aug 24, 2012)

I've noticed a price rise on some of the items in this collection. Blushers went up from £16.50 to £18 here in UK.. Not happy with the price rise at all  Even quads are £4 dearer.. all adds up... That will definitly influence how many items I will get.. (obviously less that I would have done)


----------



## tats (Aug 24, 2012)

I found more swathes here: http://rankingdecosmeticos.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/illamasqua-colecao-generation-q.html

  	Oh I really want both of those quads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Arent they gorgeous???

  	Btw Sophie blush does remind me of NARS Torrid a lot.. I don't think I will be getting that one


----------



## aradhana (Aug 24, 2012)

love the campaign photos...
  	i love how they did the eyes....think i need the quads for sure!


----------



## katred (Aug 24, 2012)

Those quads look gorgeous. I also love the antique gold liner and the purple gloss. And "Evelyn" is exactly what I want to look like when I reach that age.


----------



## aradhana (Aug 24, 2012)

katred said:


> Those quads look gorgeous. I also love the antique gold liner and the purple gloss. And "Evelyn" is exactly what I want to look like when I reach that age.


  	yep lovin the quads!
  	but also the lipstick and gloss....on the verge of placing an order...

  	i'd want to look like any of those ladies...though probably most likely to look like a cross between the last two!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 24, 2012)

It won't be out until September.


----------



## aradhana (Aug 25, 2012)

singer82 said:


> It won't be out until September.


  	oh! on the illamasqua website, i'm able to put stuff in my bag....i haven't tried checking out yet though!


----------



## Catanya (Aug 25, 2012)

Complement Quad, Boost lipgloss, Charisma nail varnish and Sophie blush swatches:
http://www.catanyasthings.com/2012/08/illamasqua-generation-q-autumn-winter.html


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2012)

I think I love Evelyn's look the best. I think I love salt/pepper hair, b/c my grey/ platinum white streaks cannot be hidden anymore.   I wonder what e/s quad they used.  The neutral one?  Sadly I can't afford these right now... but I damn near want it all.  I just know I have similar colors though. =/

  	Anyone with problems with MAC colors (blush/e/s) fading over time have a problem with Illamasqua?

  	This promo has me wishing for Mac Me Over, I lost my mythical and need another, and I need dupes of some of the other stuff.


----------



## tats (Aug 25, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I love Evelyn's look the best. I think I love salt/pepper hair, b/c my grey/ platinum white streaks cannot be hidden anymore.   I wonder what e/s quad they used.  The neutral one?  Sadly I can't afford these right now... but I damn near want it all.  I just know I have similar colors though. =/
> 
> Anyone with problems with MAC colors (blush/e/s) fading over time have a problem with Illamasqua?
> 
> This promo has me wishing for Mac Me Over, I lost my mythical and need another, and I need dupes of some of the other stuff.


  	I'm wearing Illamasqua Lover blush today.. just checked and it is still there after 11 hours  MAC blushes dissapear veeeery quickly on me....


----------



## Merula (Aug 25, 2012)

I love this collection! I will definitely get Sophie, Charisma, Magnetism and maybe Creator. I've been meaning to put an order on their site for a few things, including Skin Base as they're cheaper on their site than Sephora ($42 to $35)


----------



## tats (Aug 25, 2012)

swatches of Magnetism lipstick:

  	http://www.jayneskitschen.co.uk/blog/2012/08/illamasqua-generation-q-magnetism-lipstick/

  	beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looks so juicy on the lips!
  	From the review I gather that it has a creamy formula which I think is new from Illamasqua as normally their lipsticks are matte and drying.


----------



## Sugarpeach84 (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the look of both of the quads but since I already have Queen of the Night pigment from their limited edition "Freak" collection I'll pass on the Complement Quad. I think I HAVE to indulge in the Empower Quad (I'm a social worker, that's what I do for a living, empower people!) I really like both blushes too and Charisma nail laquer. Oh, and lets not forget Wisdom eyeliner....ugh. This collection and Marilyn Monroe for MAC are going to kill me!


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 26, 2012)

purple lipstick?


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I want the complement quad!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> purple lipstick?


   It's a pinky violet lipstick with a flash of blue. I have only seen swatches but lots have said it starts off sheer and can be built up. It reminds me of a lippy version of stars and rockets but more violet. It's perm, but it's currently out of stock on the sephora site.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sugarpeach84 said:


> I love the look of both of the quads but since I already have Queen of the Night pigment from their limited edition "Freak" collection I'll pass on the Complement Quad. I think I HAVE to indulge in the Empower Quad (I'm a social worker, that's what I do for a living, empower people!) I really like both blushes too and Charisma nail laquer. Oh, and lets not forget Wisdom eyeliner....ugh. This collection and Marilyn Monroe for MAC are going to kill me!


  Oooo how do you like queen of the night?  I think the polishes are going to be perm. Wonder if the rest if the collection will be perm? It will help me maybe wait for a few things.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Aug 26, 2012)

Merula said:


> I love this collection! I will definitely get Sophie, Charisma, Magnetism and maybe Creator. I've been meaning to put an order on their site for a few things, including Skin Base as they're cheaper on their site than Sephora ($42 to $35)


  	Make sure you have their site set to USD or you'll see what looks like lower prices as they are UK based. I wonder how long it takes to receive items from the direct site to the US.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love that they used women of different ages and sizes for the ad campaign. Make-up is for everyone and it's nice to see that.


----------



## Catanya (Aug 27, 2012)

Complement is such an amazing quad! You are ona love how pigmented and silky the shades are! Except for the fairest one, which is no so richly pigmented, though...


----------



## MACina (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is temptalia`s review on Boost:

http://www.temptalia.com/illamasqua-boost-intense-lipgloss-review-photos-swatches


  	It is STUNNING


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm pretty excited for Underworld (I know its perm but I've never seen it) and Boost. I read Underworld is a bit difficult to apply so Boost should go nicely with it. I don't have any Illamasqua products so I can't wait to try these out. I don't think these will be my first because I'm picking up their nail polishes in Nurture and Serenity soon.


----------



## EekaBoo (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't wait to get my paws on Opulent!  :eyelove: I can't wait until the 6th!


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 28, 2012)

Omg after seeing Temptalia's swatch I am totally in love! I'm loving Magnetism as well! I think I might get both lipsticks and glosses.


EekaBoo said:


> I can't wait to get my paws on Opulent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## singer82 (Aug 30, 2012)

So I asked on Illamasquas Facebook if the items will become perm and they said yes! Thank goodness cause my job cut my hours so I'm so behind on bills. Need to get some essentials from sephora so I'll pick up a few things still. Def want Magnetism l/s, Charisma n/v, & Boost gloss. The rest might have to wait awhile


----------



## aradhana (Aug 30, 2012)

i placed a partial order from the illamasqua website since 3 of the items were released early - gleam cream, and the two palettes. i imagine it'll take ages to get here....
  	there are still other items i'd like to order, but i'll wait to get those when the collection launches, and i have more funds! 
  	it's great that they're going to make the items permanent!
  	i wish mac would do that! a small number of products in each launch...that go on to be permanent....


----------



## tats (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so tempted to place an order.. but I only just received an order from them couple of days back  can't spend too much money at once.. I will have to hold it for a liitle longer..


----------



## Sugarpeach84 (Aug 31, 2012)

singer82 said:


> I think the polishes are going to be perm. Wonder if the rest if the collection will be perm? It will help me maybe wait for a few things.


  	 I really like Queen of the Night. I read Temptalia's review of the pressed version in the Complement quad and she wasn't impressed as it lost much of its multifaceted-ness. You have to use a sticky base like Mixing Medium or Illamasqua's Sealing Gel with it as it just has a dusty purple quality on its own with shimmer fallout.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 31, 2012)

I really want Sophie and the purple lippie. I also have a huge list of blushes that I want. I'm gonna get my order ready this weekend. I hope shipping doesn't take too long.


----------



## singer82 (Sep 8, 2012)

Update. Illamasqua informed me that it got pushed back to sept 20 on sephora. But it is available at their official site.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 8, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i placed a partial order from the illamasqua website since 3 of the items were released early - gleam cream, and the two palettes. i imagine it'll take ages to get here....





honey on boost said:


> I really want Sophie and the purple lippie. I also have a huge list of blushes that I want. I'm gonna get my order ready this weekend. I hope shipping doesn't take too long.


  I've ordered direct from Illamasqua a couple of times; each order took about two weeks to get to me, IIRC.


----------



## rubytitania (Sep 10, 2012)

I just bought Boost from this collection so far and it's GORGEOUS! :eyelove:  I'm so glad everything is perm because I still want Creator, Underworld, SOPHIE and the Complement palette (and possibly Charisma and Magnetism too)!


----------



## aradhana (Sep 10, 2012)

Just rec'd my black box today! Can't wait to get home and play w the goodies...got the lipsticks, allure and one of the palettes, but there were a lot of freebies cuz they had some special offers on!


----------



## katred (Sep 11, 2012)

aradhana said:


> Just rec'd my black box today! Can't wait to get home and play w the goodies...got the lipsticks, allure and one of the palettes, but there were a lot of freebies cuz they had some special offers on!


 
  	Can't wait to hear your thoughts! I've been holding off doing an order from them forever and I'm not sure why... Definitely want a few things from this collection!!!


----------



## aradhana (Sep 11, 2012)

katred said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts! I've been holding off doing an order from them forever and I'm not sure why... Definitely want a few things from this collection!!!


  	it turned out allure and magnetism were not part of this shipment...but i think they're likely to arrive within the next couple of days.

  	i tested out the empower quad this morning, with underworld lipstick.  i also got eurydice lipstick as part of this order.  i'm super impressed with the lipstick formula.  

  	kate if you haven't tried them,  i think you will really like their lipsticks... i found they apply very smoothly and gave a nice pigmented sheen to the lips.  i guess since i'm not a big fan of creamy lipsticks, the formula is right up my alley! i don't know why i had never tried the illamasqua lipsticks before -- when i lived in scotland and had access to a counter, i always left with a gloss or a blush...(or both!!)...but didn't pay much attention to the eyeshadows and lipsticks.

  	with the quad i wore the slick as a base on the lid, then layered on fervent and synth. i took synth a little above the crease, and used blink to blend up the brow bone.  i found the textures of the eyeshadows very soft, but they weren't too sparkly.  in the end i found the look smokey, but not too ott for work! at this point in the evening the makeup's kind looking worn in, but i'll try to post a pic or two later this week...

  	anyway, so far i've found ordering from them to be a pleasure...i actually ended up with two free full size liquid metals, and a sample of their perfume freak!


----------



## katred (Sep 14, 2012)

aradhana said:


> it turned out allure and magnetism were not part of this shipment...but i think they're likely to arrive within the next couple of days.
> 
> i tested out the empower quad this morning, with underworld lipstick.  i also got eurydice lipstick as part of this order.  i'm super impressed with the lipstick formula.
> 
> ...


  	Awesome customer service! You've definitely sold me on ordering from them. There's a whole bunch of things that I want to try and their lipsticks are way up there on that list. I'd heard that they were drying, but maybe it depends on the particular shade. 

  	Definitely post photos!!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2012)

Are there testers for Illamasqua at Sephora?  I would love to go and play.  The Empower quad is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 14, 2012)

i am going to take some pics tomorrow (in daylight)! (and teach myself to use my camera properly in the process i hope!!!


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't wait to get some of these goodies. I'm just waiting for my paypack.. roll on next friday lol


----------



## Merula (Sep 15, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Are there testers for Illamasqua at Sephora?  I would love to go and play.  The Empower quad is absolutely gorgeous.


	If your Sephora has Illamasqua, of course! You might want to call and find out, because a few of them I've gone to don't.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 16, 2012)

Or you can check Sephora's website. Go to a product and put in your zip code (or that of the nearest Sephora), and it'll tell you if they have it.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 17, 2012)

left to right:
  	allure blush, eurydice lipstick (not part of generation q), underworld lipstick, magnetism lipstick, gleam cream in aurora (swatched, blended)




  	left to right: 
  	empower palette: slick, fervent, synth, blink
  	precision ink: wisdom
  	complement palette: focus, forgiveness,  queen of the night, slink

  	...went a bit crazy. but i think i'm set for fall!

  	i should mention that i love every single item i bought. absolutely no regrets.

  	ps. please don't ask me why my arm is two different colours. i'm learning. 
  	(i actually think the colour accuracy of the products in both pics is pretty close to accurate.)


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 17, 2012)

*faints* I did NOT need to see those swatches Aradhana! Thanks!!!


----------



## aradhana (Sep 17, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> *faints* I did NOT need to see those swatches Aradhana! Thanks!!!


  	LOL
  	the nice thing is that most of these (if not all) are permanent. so you have time....!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Sep 17, 2012)

*Aradhana*, thank you for the swatches! I've been stalking two sephoras by my job but they don't have this on display yet. What is your opinion on the gleam cream? I'm wondering if it's a good quality highlighter. TIA!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Sep 17, 2012)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]whhaa*,* double*. *[/FONT]


----------



## aradhana (Sep 17, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> *Aradhana*, thank you for the swatches! I've been stalking two sephoras by my job but they don't have this on display yet. What is your opinion on the gleam cream? I'm wondering if it's a good quality highlighter. TIA!


  	i've only wore it a couple of days, and so far so good. the texture is very soft and smooth. i have tried other cream highlighters in the past that are too solid and difficult to spread-- this one is soft enough to apply with your finger tips (which is what i've been doing).

  	i was originally worried it might be too ashy or pink on me, but it's neither of the two. it blends well into my skin to give a kind of natural beige-gold sheen... not shimmery/sparkly, so it doesn't accentuate my pores!

  	hope that's helpful! ...and i hope they set up the display at your sephoras soon so you can check it out!!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Sep 18, 2012)

*Aradhana, thank you for the speedy reply. Very helpful and much appreciated! *


----------



## Merula (Sep 18, 2012)

I need so much of this collection it's killing me. I'm glad it's essentially permanent because I have plane tickets to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	here are some more swatches.

http://variolavera.com/en/2012/08/29/illamasqua-generation-q-swatches-and-quick-review/


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 19, 2012)

Merula said:


> I need so much of this collection it's killing me. I'm glad it's essentially permanent because I have plane tickets to buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Okay, I LOL'd at the Ned Stark Swatches are Coming meme.  I love that quad.  Is it perm or do I need to cancel Christmas to get it?


----------



## aradhana (Sep 19, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Okay, I LOL'd at the Ned Stark Swatches are Coming meme.  *I love that quad*.  Is it perm or do I need to cancel Christmas to get it?


  	the quads are awesome! i almost can't decide which one i like better, but i think empower is much more dramatic on my eyes....


----------



## cherryice (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry for bumping this thread, everyone, but do any of you know why Sephora isn't carrying the Sophie blush?

  	I placed an order today for the lipstick and liner and really wanted Sophie, but it's nowhere to be found.  Not even listed as out of stock.

  	I can't place another order with Illamasqua just yet as my last one got pricey with shipping costs, but I saw swatches of Sophie last night on another forum and I can't get it out of my brain! Sephora has Allure, so I don't get it.

  	ETA: Never mind! I couldn't wait and found a 15% off Illamasqua code, so I got the blush for around $35 USD.  That's a bit more than I usually spend on blush, being a MAC/Tarte person, but this one is too gorgeous to pass up!


----------



## Genn (Sep 24, 2012)

I ordered Underworld this morning. Im excited for it to get here so I can try it.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 24, 2012)

Genn said:


> I ordered Underworld this morning. Im excited for it to get here so I can try it.


  	yay! i love underworld. i find it can be used lightly for a sheer fun daytime look, and layered on for something a little more intensely duochrome and partyish!


----------



## Merula (Dec 7, 2012)

Magnetism has becomed my HG lipstick. I love the color, the texture and the scent. I really hope this is where illamasqua goes with their new lippies cuz I'm in love!


----------

